# A few questions on 189 visa application



## Cazmantis

Hi there. Well I think lots of us are very lucky now as there were 12,000 invitations sent out on this round! Now I am working my way through the application as we have been invited and I have a few questions.
My partner is the primary applicant and I am coming along on the application as his de facto. I thought that he could claim 5 partner points for me even if I do not have the standalone eligibility for the 189 visa. In fact when I click the tool tip that's what it seems to say. I must satisfy basic requirements for the visa (which it lists out as "Health, character, australian values" and then it asks for EITHER being a standalone applicant for the 189 visa with a skills assessment or "not an Australian citizen or permanent resident; and have competent English skills (5 points)". However when I go to complete this section it really looks as though it wants me to be an applicant for the visa in my own right in order for my partner to claim the 5 points. (I do have competent English FYI - I can get the 6 on the IELTS!) Can anyone offer a little advice here?

The second question is very much near the end where it asks "Has the applicant studied in a secondary and / or tertiary institution where the instruction was in English?". All of his studies were completed at British universities so this should be a given. His degree is in electronic engineering from Southampton University so is this an automatic yes? It feels as though this question might have a different angle than I think but in all fairness I have been knee deep in visa application for the past 2 days!

Cheers

Caz


----------

